# What do you think when a non-cuber says something dumb?



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 5, 2016)

Just what the title says. Answer the previous dumb question that a non Cuber would ask, both in your mind and what you would say/do. Then ask the next person one. They can be repeated, by try not to too often.
I'll start with:
"Woah, you can turn it fast. Can you solve it?"
Btw, I think we should start keeping score with these threads:
Matt: 4?
Umm Roux?: 1
Me: 1


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 5, 2016)

Q Woah is that a Rubik's triangle? 
A stabs non cuber with Cyclone Boys Pyraminx(sharpest one I have)



wir3sandfir3s said:


> Just what the title says. Answer the previous dumb question that a non Cuber would ask, both in your mind and what you would say/do. Then ask the next person one. They can be repeated, by try not to too often.
> I'll start with:
> "Woah, you can turn it fast. Can you solve it?"
> Btw, I think we should start keeping score with these threads:
> ...


Sion also has one


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 5, 2016)

Let's see... I have the assumption thread, the acronym thread, the haiku thread, and the question thread. I think that's all. As for a limerick thread.... Anyone?

Woah, you can turn it fast. Can you solve it?
No, stranger. I just learned how to turn a cube fast to look cool. </sarcasm>

Next: (when they see anything other than a 3x3) What's that one called?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 6, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Let's see... I have the assumption thread, the acronym thread, the haiku thread, and the question thread. I think that's all. As for a limerick thread.... Anyone?
> 
> Woah, you can turn it fast. Can you solve it?
> No, stranger. I just learned how to turn a cube fast to look cool. </sarcasm>
> ...


Jesus Christ I want to throw them out a window... It isnt that bad of a question. But when you have a lot, it gets annoying...
Next: Can you solve 3 in 20 seconds while juggling like that guy on YouTube? (Which was fake btw, even made a video showing how he did it)


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 6, 2016)

No. No one can. That video was fake. Go away.

Next: Don't you ever get bored of that?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 6, 2016)

No. (literally thats what I would say)

Is that a 10x10?


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 7, 2016)

Me to non-cubers:
First of all, your "joke" is very overused. If you want to say something non-cubery, try thinking of something more original next time. 

Next: Are these like your best friends or something?


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 14, 2016)

A: Well obviously, what/who else do you need?
Q: Can I try that one? *grabs it outta your hand*


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 16, 2016)

Stop it. No

"You're going to a competition? You would win for sure!"


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 16, 2016)

I average just over 20 seconds when there are all these other people who can easily average under 10, and that's not even the fastest.
"Do you inject your hands with steroids or something??"


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 17, 2016)

Haha thanks. (I would pretend it was a compliment)
“Why you use those cheap-cheap Asian stuff?"


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 17, 2016)

It's called Moyu, and trust me, it's not cheap.

*grabs 2x2* "This is so easy. I could solve this"


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 17, 2016)

My teacher actually said that to but it was sarcastic so I replied by smiling. I had to teach the teacher how to solve on side.

"Can I help you scramble it?"


----------



## aubreygraham (Aug 17, 2016)

I am also a non-cuber and but I don't think I have ever asked any dumb question.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 17, 2016)

Then you are a good person


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 17, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> My teacher actually said that to but it was sarcastic so I replied by smiling. I had to teach the teacher how to solve on side.
> 
> "Can I help you scramble it?"



I'll be dead by the time you're done scrambling.

"Why do you have so many of one cube? They're all the same."


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 18, 2016)

No, mate. They're made my different companies. Each one feels different and will give me different times.

WHY SHOULDN'T I CORNER TWIST YOUR CUBES?


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 19, 2016)

Because that would be considered cheating. Learn to solve the cube legit. 

*stares at 5x5* "Woah! That one has more colors!"


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 19, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Because that would be considered cheating. Learn to solve the cube legit. Nub.
> 
> *stares at 5x5* "Woah! That one has more colors!"


(Facepalm) No. It has six colors just like every other cube. Most of them, anyway.

Next: Don't you ever get bored of that?


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hmm.. well do you ever get bored of using your phone? Do you ever get bored of watching TV? Yeah, same deal with this.

Next: "There's a trick to solving it, but I forgot it."


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 27, 2016)

Well, whatever you heard is likely wrong. There's a lot of things you need to know, not just one thing repeated over and over again. Now, a Skewb on the other hand...

Next: "Do you... Have strong fingers?" (A friend of mine asked me that today.)


----------



## turtwig (Aug 27, 2016)

Yes.

Q: (scrambling) Woah! How can you do it without looking?


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm not solving the cube, I'm scrambling it randomly.
Next: "I know someone who can solve that in like 2 seconds." (CP)


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 3, 2016)

Oh really? And you're expecting ME, an ACTUAL CUBER to BELIEVE THIS?!?!?1 Next time find someone who is dumber than you, and trust me, IT'S GONNA BE HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!

Next: how does this even turn?


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 3, 2016)

Oh come on. You cant possibly be trying to turn a Skewb on the same axis of a 3x3.

Next: *solving* "Are you turning it randomly?"


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 5, 2016)

yeah, of course, I mean OBVIOUSLY one solves a puzzle with 43 quintillion combinations by just turning randomly in 10 seconds, that's how probability works, I mean EVERYONE IS THIS LUCKY!!! Next time find something more clever to say.

Next: WOAH IS THAT A 10x10 ?!?!!?!1?!!?!?!111??!?!?!eleven??!!!?!?!!?1


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 6, 2016)

ans: Yes (it's always fun to fool non-cubers  )
next: *Cuber in the middle of a megaminx solve doing f2l and baleints slots and getting past 2min.* non-cuber:Your algorithum (this is exactly how they pronounce it ) is going wrong! can you fix it? (a friend of mine asked me this)


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 6, 2016)

Dude, WTF ARE YOU EVEN TALKING ABOUT?!?!?!?!?!

Next: Rubik's Triangle (argh, it's hard to write this, especially if you're a pyraminxer)


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 7, 2016)

No. It's a Pyraminx. Rubik's never made these.

Next: Can you solve a 100x100?


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 8, 2016)

Ans: It's not even invented genius and it's probably never going to be invented. (ouch that's kinda repetitive)
Q: *At the beginning of the solve making cross, EOline etc.* Why are scrambling it even more?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 10, 2016)

Because I like wasting time so my solves are slower, obviously.

Q: Are you, like, a world record holder or something?


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 11, 2016)

I wish. And no, I'm not the teenager who broke the Rubik's Cube world record over the weekend. Yes, you're right, Mr. Scienceteacher, I did go to a competition this weekend. But it was a different guy at a different competition, also not too far from here.

Next: Why are you so slow? You should be able to solve a 5x5 in 3 seconds.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 11, 2016)

Sure. Although a 5x5 has 282 870 942 277 741 856 536 180 333 107 150 328 293 127 731 985 672 134 721 536 000 000 000 000 000 combinations (283 trevigintillion), I can still solve it in 3 seconds. I mean, it's common sense.

Next: You obviously memorized the solve and you scramble it the same all the time.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 11, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Mhm, sure. Although a 5x5 has 282 870 942 277 741 856 536 180 333 107 150 328 293 127 731 985 672 134 721 536 000 000 000 000 000 combinations (283 trevigintillion), I can still solve it in 3 seconds. I mean, it's common sense.
> 
> Next: You obviously memorized the solve and you scramble it the same all the time.



And u are obviously an idiot so come back when u have something that makes sense to say.

Can u plz plz plz teach me?


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 14, 2016)

Well, do you want to take the time to memorize a bunch of algorithms? No? Ok, bye. (Walks away)

Next: CORNER TWIIIIIST!


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 14, 2016)

Ans: No, no, nooo stay away from my cube! (My friends love to twist corners on my 3x3)
Ques: Hey is this a speedcube?*Shows Rubik's brand* (I actually did that when I was a non-cuber)


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hmm.. can you Sub 1.5 a J-Perm on that "Speedcube"? Yea that's what I thought you V-Cube supporter. *airhorns*

"Why do you inject this needle into your cube?? Is it sick or something?"


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 19, 2016)

Answer:Yeah it's probably sick because it isnt turning well.
Question: Can you please let me twist a corner on your cube??


GoldCubes29 said:


> Hmm.. can you Sub 1.5 a J-Perm on that "Speedcube"? Yea that's what I thought you V-Cube supporter. *airhorns*


 I can't even do a sub 1.5 J-Perm on my moyu aolong v2 .


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 24, 2016)

Abhay Singh Tomar said:


> Answer:Yeah it's probably sick because it isnt turning well.
> Question: Can you please let me twist a corner on your cube??
> I can't even do a sub 1.5 J-Perm on my moyu aolong v2 .


if you wanna be sent to hell, sure.
next: Dude that's a fake/beginner cube, cheat. And I should know, my brother's friend's uncle can solve it in 3 minutes.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 27, 2016)

Go away troll!

next: that one (megaminx) is way harder than the standard (3x3), right?


----------



## Slowto Speedy (Sep 28, 2016)

*stares at non cuber* *stabs with cyclone boys pyraminx*

Next: why do you solve your RUBRICS cube so much?


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 29, 2016)

(Kicks into space)

Next: How do you spell Rubik's again?


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 29, 2016)

(facepalm) You've gotta be kidding me...

I just peel the stickers off!


----------



## Slowto Speedy (Sep 30, 2016)

Did you know peeling off stickers degenerates the quality of the cube? *stabs with cyclone boys Pyraminx*


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 30, 2016)

Slowto Speedy said:


> Did you know peeling off stickers degenerates the quality of the cube? *stabs with cyclone boys Pyraminx*


Q?


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 30, 2016)

Q: How?


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 30, 2016)

JUST DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

next: WOAH CAN YOU SOLVE IT BLINDFOLDED?!?!11?!!?!?1!1


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 30, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> JUST DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> next: WOAH CAN YOU SOLVE IT BLINDFOLDED?!?!11?!!?!?1!1


m8 it's easier than sighted
Woah there's competitions for those? I'd bet you would win easy


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 30, 2016)

*shameless advertising"
If you guys are interesting in coding or making "your own" timer, check out my YT Timer Coding series thread in off topic. You can suggest features that you want to see, so it is even worth it for you if you don't code.


----------



## ReubenAaron (Oct 5, 2016)

When people ask me if that is a fake Rubik's cube, I just say yes and walk away.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 16, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> m8 it's easier than sighted
> Woah there's competitions for those? I'd bet you would win easy


(Kick)

Next: UUUGHHHH, HOW DOES THIS TURNING NOT MAKE YOUR EARS BLEEEEED?


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 18, 2016)

Oh, I'm sorry. Maybe I should just grab my Rubik's Brand over here...

Next: Woah, I cant even keep track of your fingers!!!11!!


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 18, 2016)

Maybe you'll see them better if I scramble your face!

Next: My sister has a 6x6... Or is it a 7x7?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Nov 19, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Maybe you'll see them better if I scramble your face!
> 
> Next: My sister has a 6x6... Or is it a 7x7?


Are you sure it's not a 274x274? Or maybe the 18394x18394?
Do you like, inject your hands with steroids???


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 19, 2016)

No. Its called skills, something you don't have.
[insert SupaHotFire here]
Next: Is that your life or something


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 24, 2016)

Um...... sure. Now excuse me, my cube (insert microwaved meal here) is ready.

Next: How many ways can you scramble it?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Nov 24, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Um...... sure. Now excuse me, my cube (insert microwaved meal here) is ready.
> 
> Next: How many ways can you scramble it?


14.
Is your IQ like 9000???


----------



## Slowto Speedy (Nov 27, 2016)

No, ITS OVER 9000!

Why do you buy cubes from china? get a good quality one like the rubik's one.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 30, 2016)

(Slap) (slap) (slap) (slap) etc.

Next: It's pretty easy to come up with cube names. WingWong 4x8... etc.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Nov 30, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> (Slap) (slap) (slap) (slap) etc.
> 
> Next: It's pretty easy to come up with cube names. WingWong 4x8... etc.


Tbh I'd laugh at that because those are usually jokes, but if it wasn't, I'd laugh at their sanity instead.
Next: Guy 1: "Woah, he just solved a Rubik's cube!!!" (Usual reaction, right?) guy 2: "No, it was fake. Look he's using a cheat cube, it's not even the Rubik's cube brand."


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 30, 2016)

Nah, mate, this is perfectly legit. No one uses Rubik's brand cubes anymore to speedsolve. Now we have companies like MoYu, YuXin, and QiYi making our stuff, shipping them from China to cube stores around the world, and people lubricating, tensioning, restickering, and even putting magnets in them. (Goes on an hour-long speech about the history of speedcubing)

Next: It's fake because you're turning two faces at once.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Dec 1, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Nah, mate, this is perfectly legit. No one uses Rubik's brand cubes anymore to speedsolve. Now we have companies like MoYu, YuXin, and QiYi making our stuff, shipping them from China to cube stores around the world, and people lubricating, tensioning, restickering, and even putting magnets in them. (Goes on an hour-long speech about the history of speedcubing)
> 
> Next: It's fake because you're turning two faces at once.


'Demonstrates how to finger trick R' U' at different speeds, maybe lets them try'
Lol cheat, there's no why you can turn that fast.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 1, 2016)

(Inhale) GIT GUUUUUUUUUD. (Exhale)

What's the fastest cube?

(Also, maybe we should change this thread's name to "says something stupid" instead of "asks a dumb question.")


----------



## FakeMMAP (Dec 12, 2016)

definitely the v-cube 6

4cube


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 12, 2016)

Uhhhhhh.

Next: The 2x2 looks fairly easy...


----------



## ypermcuber (Sep 1, 2017)

Matt11111 said:


> Uhhhhhh.
> 
> Next: The 2x2 looks fairly easy...



Why don't you try?

Next: Whoa, how are you glitching your cube like that?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 1, 2017)

ypermcuber said:


> Why don't you try?
> 
> Next: Whoa, how are you glitching your cube like that?


Someone actually asked me how I was glitching my cube.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 1, 2017)

I'd say: "well, you know, the Universe is a simulaton. And as such it's played on a computer. And as we all know, every computer has glitches sometimes. So that's it, that's how it glitches."

Next: "NEEEERRRRRDDD!"


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 1, 2017)

Id say: Says the kid who who plays math games whenever he can.

Next: Woah is that a 10x10?!?!


----------



## ypermcuber (Sep 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Id say: Says the kid who who plays math games whenever he can.
> 
> Next: Woah is that a 10x10?!?!



No, it's a 20x20.

Next: Whoa, is that a triangle cube?


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 2, 2017)

ypermcuber said:


> No, it's a 20x20.
> 
> Next: Whoa, is that a triangle cube?


A triangle is a 2d shape so no, it's a pyraminx, the moyu magnetic pyraminx. A triangle can't be a cube anyway, have you ever done maths.

Next: what is the world record.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 2, 2017)

4 seconds.

Next: What is that weird cube thingy?


----------



## SolemnAttic (Sep 3, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> 4 seconds.
> 
> Next: What is that weird cube thingy?


Square pieces moving on a core.

Next: Lubing is cheating!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 3, 2017)

Please explain how.

I once had a 3x3, and I was able to solve 6 sides but not the last one.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 3, 2017)

A cube has six sides have you even done maths?

Why do you need so many cubes, aren't they all the same?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 3, 2017)

I would show them a page from the cubicle's 3x3 selection.

-Points to a magnetic 3x3- "Thats a cheat cube because the magnets pull it into a solved state, right?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 7, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I would show them a page from the cubicle's 3x3 selection.
> 
> -Points to a magnetic 3x3- "Thats a cheat cube because the magnets pull it into a solved state, right?


go on u try it...wont u???

why dont u have a rubiks brand cube.....dident they make it in the first place(looking at us if we are beggers and we dont have money to buy one)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 21, 2017)

I would do something insane

Why dont you have a 6x6- doesn't it only take 6 moves to solve making it easier then a rubiks cube?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 22, 2017)

If that were true, then a 3x3 would only take 3 moves to solve.

I solved 5 sides once, but I couldn't get the 6th.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 23, 2017)

y u no math

I solved a 100x100 once


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 23, 2017)

How? Did you make a program that can solve it for you? And a 100x100 doesn't exist...

Next:You went to a competition?! You definitely won!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 23, 2017)

I might have made round 2...

Isnt the world record like, -5.43 seconds?


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 23, 2017)

You are close. It's actually 4.51 secs but is that a gues?

Aren't the stickerless cubes the cheap cubes?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 23, 2017)

No, it probably actually costs cube companies more to make them, but they usually sell for the same, I think they are better though.

How do you do that so fast?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 23, 2017)

I have mystical powers granted to me by the gods.


I have solved the rubrics before, I think.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 23, 2017)

Rafael Paulino said:


> You are close. It's actually 4.51 secs but is that a gues?


No, it's 4.59


WombatWarrior17 said:


> I have mystical powers granted to me by the gods.
> 
> 
> I have solved the rubrics before, I think.


I believe you if you only did it once, but not if you say more then that.

Wow, can you sub-1 hour the 2x2??!?!?!!?!


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 23, 2017)

If you weren't an idiot, you could probably do that with common sense?

What's your highest on that


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 24, 2017)

(assuming they meant 2x2) My PB is 0.808, if thats what you mean.

Whats the WR for 22x22?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 24, 2017)

DNF or no one has ever stickered a 22x22

Is that a 10x10 (when you are holding a 13x13)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 27, 2017)

count.

Whats is that- a dodecatrisoaciehedron?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 27, 2017)

Its called a megaminx and if you did KS2 maths you should know it's a dodecahedron

Is that a 10by10 (cubes actually say that to me


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 11, 2017)

Yes, my 4x4 is living a double life as a 10x10.

Can you beat the WR?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 11, 2017)

If i get a premade xcrosses and last layer skip, there is a chance. So a 1 in about 5 million chance unless I get faster
If I have time and free wi-fi then I can just show them the WR video

Is that a 10 by 10 (when you are solving an 11x11)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 11, 2017)

Are you a 10x10?

How many mph/kph can you turn it?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 11, 2017)

Cubers use TPS (turns per second) and do you speak English?

How do you do that so fast


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 12, 2017)

I have magic hands.

I solved it once... I think.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 12, 2017)

Here is an instruction guide

Oh you are slacking a bit with that


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm not the fastest, but I'm X in the world.


I thought that was held together with rubber bands (Yes ive gotten this)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 12, 2017)

The very first Rubik's cube was, but hardware has improved significantly over the last 43 years.

Doesn't just solving one side solve the rest of the cube?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

Of course not, why don't you buy a cube off me and try for yourself

Whats the secret


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 26, 2017)

youtube.

How many MPH can you solve it?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

I speak English 

Oh that's so easy (2x2)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 26, 2017)

Then solve it.

Can't you just do the same thing over and over to solve it?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 27, 2017)

You can but... *walks away*

*scrambles*
Dude why did you just do that?
*does roux up to CMLL*
HAHA YOU CAN'T EVEN SOLVE A SIDE!!! LET ME DO IT!!!
*solves it*

What?? How can you solve it without doing a side???


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 27, 2017)

By finishing it with L6E instead of PLL 
How did you do that?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 27, 2017)

Pure skillz man!!!
Are the centers fixed??(I know right)


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 27, 2017)

No, that's why I have to realign the centers sometimes (4x4 I assume)

Why do you have magnets in there?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 27, 2017)

Because it's hard to use your ring finger to move 5 slice moves simutaneously.

(looks at megaminx)
What's that? A Rubiks Pentagon??


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 27, 2017)

No it's a megaminx and ITS NOT A RUBIKS CUBE, WE NEED TO TAKE RUBIKS OUT OF CUBING.

What's the point of that?(1x1)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 1, 2018)

To confuse you.

Why do you solve that all the time, isn't every solve exactly the same?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 1, 2018)

No, it's not, every solve with a computer generated scramble is different otherwise it would be very easy.

I tried to learn how to solve it but couldn't do the second layer


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

At least you tried to solve it layer by layer.

My friend solved it in like, 5 seconds.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 2, 2018)

Whats his name and at what competition (then maybe look him up on the WCA)

I couldn't get the second face


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 3, 2018)

And that... is where you fail.

Rubik's Cubes are just a plot made by the Chinese government to take over. (Someone actually said this to me.)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 3, 2018)

The Chinese didn't invent cubes, and no one was allowed to invest in the Chinese economy at the time?

IS THAT 1X1 A 10X10?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 3, 2018)

No, it's just confusing you.
Is that a *RUBIKS!!!! *(scream out) cube?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 3, 2018)

No of course not have you got watched my video #goes into long lecture about how horrible Rubik's are and why you should never call it a Rubik's cube unless it is#

I tried to solve it but I don't understand the EPLL thingy, can you help please?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Sure, because at least you know what EPLL is.

What is an "algorerithom"? (I misspelled it on purpose)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 4, 2018)

A set of moves that has a function on a cube.

How do I permute the yellow layer.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 4, 2018)

YOu learn something called PLL.
Why don't you go to the REAL competitions(Red Bull) instead of WCA knockoffs.
Note: I said that to make you angry.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 4, 2018)

Can you solve a cube? Have you ever been to any competitions?

Are you good at maths?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm good at it, but I hate it. It has little to do with cubing though.

I just took mine apart, but I couldn't get it back together.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 4, 2018)

Do you want me to fix it for you?

I peeled the stickers off on my cube and solved it


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 4, 2018)

It's easier to earn money to buy another one.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 5, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Do you want me to fix it for you?
> 
> I peeled the stickers off on my cube and solved it


I bet the color scheme is wrong now.

I threw my cube in the trash after I tried to solve it.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 5, 2018)

Would you like to buy a new one from me, it turns alot better and I may be able to give you an instruction guide.

I got the first two blocks but don't understand CMLL


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Then use Nicklas & Sune.
Did you bring your rubiks triangle thing?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 5, 2018)

Question?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

Even though you are a non cuber, I really hope you know what a question is.

You are a liar.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 6, 2018)

About what? You just saw me slove it.

There are so many colors!


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 7, 2018)

It's just 6.
That's weird, solving layer by layer. Why not just solve it side by side?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 7, 2018)

Because solving is LBL is far better and faster.

I almost completed the second layer but one edge was flipped wrong like @WombatWarrior17 profile picture what should I do


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 10, 2018)

R U' R' d R' U2 R U2 R' U R.

Didn't they stop making those?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 10, 2018)

No, buy a speedcube.

Can I scramble your 10x10?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 11, 2018)

What 10x10? Oh you mean my 2x2 here. Oh yea, can you count? I'll test you. Here's an easy one . 
What is 2 x 4648(24) / 16xy - (204(142)) if x = 10 and y = 5.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 11, 2018)

Approximately -7.79593263

Why did I have to do your maths homework for you


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 11, 2018)

Because I wanted to waste your time 
Whoa nice *RUBRICS* cube!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 11, 2018)

Long lecture about why Rubik's are horrible and why you need to disassociate the puzzle with the brand.

What do you average?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 11, 2018)

30 seconds. 20 in the days I use CFOP.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 11, 2018)

(directed at @cuber314159 )
What is a if a(2) * 54 = pi?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 12, 2018)

Aroximately 0.02908882087

You mean you can't solve a cube at the same time as you calculate 12345678987654321^π


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 12, 2018)

No. What is 'n'??


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 12, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> No. What is 'n'??


It's Pi, not "n".


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 12, 2018)

Go to https://stuff.mit.edu/afs/sipb/contrib/pi/ to find out

How quick did you just do that?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 13, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Aroximately 0.02908882087
> 
> You mean you can't solve a cube at the same time as you calculate 12345678987654321^π


3.572607e+50


----------

